# Car prices



## Boaby (8 mo ago)

I now have my PdS and I'm looking to buy a cheap runner of a car this year, sometime. I've searched on Autoscout and they look ridiculously dearer than the same car in the UK. Am I just looking in the wrong places or is this a fact. I'm trying to decide whether it's worth the bureaucratic fuss of buying a LHD in UK and getting it plated for Italy. I'm not interested in the 'unofficial' methods I know many use like 'borrowing' cars.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Used cars in Italy are expensive. People use them for decades. But with the ever increasing pollution rules make sure you understand the risks of a car that might get banned over night from the roads.


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Note what Nick has said. But if you have not already done so, perhaps have a look on subito.it. If you have such, ask at your local garage, especially if its busy.


----------



## Boaby (8 mo ago)

Thanks folks.


----------

